# Commercial garage lighting..



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Best bang for the buck is going to be T 5HO (6) tube 4' fixture


----------



## Vic098 (Oct 27, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Best bang for the buck is going to be T 5HO (6) tube 4' fixture


a 4 lamp VHO might be an option also.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

T5HO for the ceiling and T8 for the walls. Maybe go with the 25watt T8 lamps for the wall fixtures.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

This is available LED retro fit for fluorescent fixtures, price IDK.








*LED TUBE REPLACEMENTS FOR FLUORESCENT
Available in: transparent, translucent and non-translucent*
4 foot LED Tube
5 foot LED Tube
6 foot LED Tube
8 Foot LED Tube


2 foot LED for Fluorescent Retrofit
2 foot LED U Tube for Fluorescent Retrofit


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

those look interesting N/S.....~CS~


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

What is that hanging in the corner of the lay in?
Im on my phone and cant see it very well.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

drspec said:


> What is that hanging in the corner of the lay in?
> Im on my phone and cant see it very well.


I couldn't see it very well either, didn't notice till you asked, IDK, pics are off web. 
Hopefully it is not part of the retro fit kit.

Have seen other kinds of retro fits advertised as well as these.


----------



## Steven Rothschild (Nov 7, 2012)

leland said:


> Hi All,
> I have a customer with a 50'x50' 14' ceilings, heated.
> He wants to upgrade for efficiency and more light, his bill runs him about $250 a month now. Improvement and payback time is his concern.
> 
> ...


Your clients electrical cost is low and LED solutions are expensive so it is unlikely that any LED solution will provide a return on investment. T5HO Fluorescent is low price, energy efficient, long life, high CRI (color rendering) and cost effective. For that matter if CRI is not relevant T8 works too. You just need to make sure it has a programmed start ballast if it is turning of and on frequently. For T5HO that is standard. 

An 8' T12 lamp puts out 4,750 initial lumens, but has high lumen depreciation. That means the light level is not retained. T5HO lamps put out 4,750 initial lumens too, so you can replace the lamps on a one-for-one ratio. The color rendering will increase from about 62 to 85, wattage will reduce from 60 watts per lamp to 54 for 10% savings. Lamp life will increase from 12,000 hours to 35,0000 hours. Light levels will increase. It is a win.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't usually go to T5 with 14' ceilings. I think you are better off using a conversion kit and converting those 8' strips to 4 lamp T8. You'll get about 220% of the light out of the fixture over the T12 lamps, and you'll save a chunk.


----------

